# Broke my arm :/



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

Heya guys. I broke my arm for the first time today while I was boarding. Tried to 180 out of a divet, caught my front edge, and landed right on it when it was at an angle. It didnt actually hurt that bad. Well not as bad as I thought it would. So I took a sec, rode down to the chalet area, went to ski patrol, and waited for my dad while the ski patrol guy bombarded me with questions and a survey Anyways I wanted to ask, are you going to get hurt pretty bad at some point most days you go boarding, or am I just doing more than I can yet and hurting myself? Should I just try to learn things slow and carefully?

Took me a hell of a lot of time to type this all with my left hand


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Usually you get hurt when you least expect it.... And typically doing something that you've done a million times before.

Fact is any of us can get hurt at any given time while snowboarding. It's an extreme sport afterall ( =

Good luck with your arm man, do what the docs tell you to do so you don't feel that break as much when you get old.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

I dislocated by elbow about 10 years ago just going down a black diamond. Granted it was on icy Windham Mountain here on the ice coast. Simple turns coming down and slightly icy, no big deal....then one turn into a divit, my nose caught and catapaulted me. I put my arm out and hit the ground way way quicker than I thought. A friend of mine said it looked like I tackled the snow... :laugh: 

My friends were like "you ok?" I said yea sure, I stood up and realized I couldn't pick up or bend my left forearm. I was like uh oh.

Shit happens. I was doing more speed on icier terrain that day and tree runs that had a lot less snow in there than I thought. Figures it happens on that 'last run' before going home. Like Milo said, you usually get hurt when you least expect it. The worst part of that day was the freakin ride down the mountain with snow blowers hitting me and all the bumps on the way down. :laugh:

Don't forget to get some good physical therapy time in once it's healed.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

well i've gotten hurt each year so far so.... but i'm old, 27 and counting.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Yesterday I hit a 25' booter, overshot the landing, landed tail heavy, smacked my head and the first thing I though is whats the condition of my arms. I got lucky as hell with just a minor minor concussion, just some ringing in the ears and a little dizzy. The whole side of my head under my hair is ice burned but its not bad. I just got up and road away. 

What did the ski patrol guys say to you. Were they surprised, or just acted like they see it every ten minutes? Its something I've always wondered.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Bummer, I had a fracture in my Radial Tuberosity on my right arm when I was 14, that was a pain in the ass. I slipped out on a patch of ice and broke my fall with my arm. It didn't really hurt until the Doc set the bone for a cast. The cast was the worst part, fucking itchy as all hell. 

But i've had a whole host of injuries from snowboarding:

Broken arm (as mentioned)
Cracked ribs 2 of em
dislocated my left shoulder twice. the second time I did it it was really fucked up. The physio therapist said I had years of scar tissue built up in my shoulder from the previous dislocation. My Subscapularis was fucked up bigtime and the tendons around it called Latissimus dorsi was rough 
sprained my left ankle a few times
and my right knee is pretty fucked up from high impact sports, running, tennis, snowboarding, skateboarding. If I spend all day in the park my knee is guaranteed to give me grief.

haha fuck, i'm an old man.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

SMD - Yeah they acted like it was no big deal


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

LoganCormier said:


> SMD - Yeah they acted like it was no big deal


Thats legit.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i can make you feel bad. two of my buddies here on the forum went with me and my school to okemo today. one bruised his ribs and has a concussion, another broke his wrist, and another guy did a double flip in the park and landed on his head. he is in critical care right now.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I just got back from Breck.

My first time ever in a terrain park I decided to "go big or go home" on the biggest jump in the park. Full speed (meaning no cuts) over the first jump. Didn't realize that UNLIKE inline skating you're supposed to lean forward (and not back) to maintain correct attitude. Long story short.... I sailed over the lip, and landed mostly on my right arm/elbow after almost clearing the entire landing ramp.

I rode (albeit not as hard) the rest of the day, took the next day off, but was back for the last day of the trip.

I am pretty sure that I stretched a lot of tendons and ligaments in the shoulder, I am lucky because I could have easily dislocated it badly. I ice it twice a day an am hoping to be fully healed in time for my second trip to Breck in a few weeks.

I could ride on it right now if I wanted, but too many falls would make it hurt to bad to keep riding.


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dayum Snowboardspaz sorry to hear about that. I hope they get a speedy recovery. The guy who did the double, was he wearing a helmet and was it on purpose?


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

yknow actually if you broke your lower arm and it wasnt compound you can still ride with the right type of cast ... just dont tell the doc that or youll for sure get the WRONG cast haha... im just saying its possible but of course you should use your best judgement on the severity of your injury and if it would or would not be prudent to get back out in a couple weeks... good luck


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

I thought I broke some ribs and punctured my lung the other day. Caught an edge and got slammed down, fist went into rib cage. Felt some cracking and crunching. Amazingly I don't think anything was broken, felt fine that night, just knocked the wind out of me I guess.


----------



## SMDSkata (Mar 4, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> Didn't realize that UNLIKE inline skating you're supposed to lean forward (and not back) to maintain correct attitude.


This is how I landed on my head last night.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

*I hope you feel better soon.*

I wanted to post because I feel for some of you guys. I hope you all feel better soon. I always try to prevent injuries on jumps and stuff by having full confidence that I can do it before doing it. I do a lot of visualizing and try to approach snowboarding by progressing confidently, but slowly. If I am not confident and can't visualize making it I don't do it. The jump will be there the next time. Or maybe I am just getting old... be careful about concussions. I have had to give up pushing the limits in an extreme sport I love because of to many hits to the head....

We can't always prevent injuries from catching an edge though. I do have to say that I do a mean roll whenever I take a fall to minimize the impact and any broken bones. I learned that from skateboarding and rollerblading as a kid.

Positive vibes your way-


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

snowjeeper said:


> well i've gotten hurt each year so far so.... but i'm old, 27 and counting.


WWWWWHHAT??? 27...hahahaha

Bummer Logan, hope ya heal that shit up quick. 

I'm pretty old school in the x-sports game, skated my first pipe in '82, raced MX through the 90's. Picked up wakeboarding about 5 years ago, and snowboarding about 3 years ago. My left shoulder is complete junk (mountain biking stupidity) lower back is fucked (MX) and a compound fracture to my left shin (car wreck) This isn't golf, shit happens, just accept it and deal with it. Follow your docs advice, and do the PT or you'll hit my age (40) and regret not doing it. Progress at YOUR OWN PACE, don't let anybody push you into anything. When you are ready for something you will feel it.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Dayum Snowboardspaz sorry to hear about that. I hope they get a speedy recovery. The guy who did the double, was he wearing a helmet and was it on purpose?


he didnt have a helmet on. the guys on the forum that were injured weren't in class today. i'm not sure if they were legit too hurt to come or they were using it as an excuse. the guy in the hospitol was recorded on camera during the crash so i'm going to try and find that video later...


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Ouch. Sending good juju his way for a speedy recovery. I don't ride the park much if any but I think I should get a helmet if I get enough riding time in this season.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

Blew out my left ACL and dislocated my patella last Wensday transitioning from toe to heel on a green. Fell on my ass and rolled into powder. The tip of my board dug into the snow and my board tried to flatten out to continue the cartwheel while my body continued to slide down the mountain. First joint to bend is the knee, and boy did it bend.


----------



## snowjeeper (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah that's def a fear of mine right there, my knees aren't that great to begin with lol.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Does keeping yourself limber/flexible HELP prevent injuries such as these?


----------



## briangig (Nov 6, 2009)

Sam I Am said:


> Does keeping yourself limber/flexible HELP prevent injuries such as these?


What I've been told is yes..why blacking out in severe accidents is a good thing.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2010)

well i have now broken my arm twice in the last two years snowboarding...not too happy about it but i will never quit snowboarding! where were you riding? i was at afton both times


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

mx- I was at Hyland. It was just on a stupid little divet in the snow on Bigfoot too, so I feel like a nubasaurus rex right now. But its not a compound so I might get some light stuff in at the end of the season.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Sam I Am said:


> Does keeping yourself limber/flexible HELP prevent injuries such as these?


It really depends on the kind of fall. While generally being limber does help, as your body absorbes the energy, the way that you land will also effect the damage. Such as, if you were completely limber but fell in such a way that you elbow gets driven into your ribs. In that case it wouldn't quite matter. However, ragdoll motion is the best way to absorb any impact.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

dude that sucks I broke my arm last year, I hit a kicker lost my balance and slammed my forearm on a piece of ice I thought It was sprained so I walked down and went to ski patrol to get an ace bandage or whatever and I noticed my arm was at a complete right angle so the guy was like Sh*t that broken any ways 2 surgeries later I was spring boarding only out for 6 weeks (I didnt tell the doc I went) but lucky it was my left so i could still function normally


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

SMDSkata said:


> This is how I landed on my head last night.


Oh yeah? I bet you didn't get your fall on tape!
YouTube - Mind the landing


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow....I guess you forgot to lean forward a bit on that. Ouch.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

where was that video taken?


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

LoganCormier said:


> where was that video taken?


The Freeway 8 terrain park on Peak 8 at Breckenridge. The entrance is on 4 o'clock run


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2010)

Check out my bail. Nearly broke my arm today...The only good thing is the 1000mg vikodin my mama gave me lol

YouTube - P1150095.AVI


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

SMDSkata said:


> Yesterday I hit a 25' booter, overshot the landing, landed tail heavy, smacked my head and the first thing I though is whats the condition of my arms. I got lucky as hell with just a minor minor concussion, just some ringing in the ears and a little dizzy. The whole side of my head under my hair is ice burned but its not bad. I just got up and road away.
> 
> What did the ski patrol guys say to you. Were they surprised, or just acted like they see it every ten minutes? Its something I've always wondered.


If you have ringing in your ears you could have a SERIOUS problem & deff need to get checked out.


----------



## WolfSnow (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey. I broke my arm just before christmas- first day riding.  Only just got the all clear. Boardslide, my first... wasn't pretty XD


----------



## 1337 ride (Jan 4, 2010)

i broke my wrist last year.
i was attempting to spin on a c box, but lost control and fell on my back off.
i had my arm behind my back, and i had it in a weird angle when i think about it, however when i landed i heard a cracking sound and my arm got all numb for a few secs, then it hurted like f****** hell. i rly didnt know what to do and i was just holding my wrist real hard, and made some funny sounds according to my m8s. the arm looked totally fucked up and it was in a totally fucked up angle 
i recovered after a couple of months, but lost the rest of the season -_-
btw today i managed to catch an edge doing a fs 5 on my local bigjump, resulting in me landing on my back and spitting blood. it kinda scares me :/


----------



## AjP (Oct 1, 2011)

1337 ride said:


> btw today i managed to catch an edge doing a fs 5 on my local bigjump, resulting in me landing on my back and spitting blood. it kinda scares me :/


spitting blood as in bit your lip/tooung/cheek blood? or internal blood? if its the latter one then you shouls proballllyyy get that checked out bro


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Dayum Snowboardspaz sorry to hear about that. I hope they get a speedy recovery. The guy who did the double, was he wearing a helmet and was it on purpose?


the guy didn't do it purposely, but he didn't have a helmet on...


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm going to take that to mean that he didn't initiate the 2nd flip on purpose because there is no way you end up doing a double-back by 'accident'.

Sorry that he's in critical condition. Hope he heals up soon.

Is he really good at back flips or something? I don't quite understand why anyone would even attempt a single without some kind of head protection.


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> i can make you feel bad. two of my buddies here on the forum went with me and my school to okemo today. one bruised his ribs and has a concussion, another broke his wrist, and another guy did a double flip in the park and landed on his head. he is in critical care right now.


Damn Q that's rough. 

To answer the OP's question.. Milo is right you never now when you can get hurt snowboarding.. Taking it slow isn't bad advice but then again you said you were trying a 180. I'd say that's a start in the right direction for progression assuming you can already make turns comfortably down a mountain and have basic edge control awareness. But yeah, broken bones and snowboarding definitely go hand in hand. Trust me I did a number to myself last season but hey, like my momma always says "Ain't no pain, Ain't no gain" and "if you fall off a horse you get back on" (we have horses of course tho lol) Bet you'll land that 180 next time


----------



## Alban (Nov 5, 2010)

SPAZ said:


> i can make you feel bad. two of my buddies here on the forum went with me and my school to okemo today. one bruised his ribs and has a concussion, another broke his wrist, and another guy did a double flip in the park and landed on his head. he is in critical care right now.


I don't want to be insensitive, but it wasn't a double flip if he landed on his head  But jokes aside, is he alright now?


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> This was posted in January of 2010, he is either fully recovered or has been worm food for almost 2 years now....:laugh:


damn it! Stupid thread from the dead.. I need to stop assuming that a new post means its a recent thread.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Lot's of necros fucking with old dead threads these days. I hope they aren't this way in real life, gross...


----------



## davidj (May 30, 2011)

Snowolf said:


> Here's something really creepy to ponder. You know that "dance" you do in a hallway where you move right to go by the person and they do the same thing at the same time and you both do this back and forth a couple of times? Everybody has experienced this. This has no name right? Well, the act of having sex with dead people is called Necrophilia so it has a name. That leads me to think that there are more people screwing dead bodies than there are people doing "the dance" in hallways and that is pretty creepy....:laugh:


I love it when you talk dirty like that!! :thumbsup:


----------

